# Votre iPhone est-il "jailbreakable" ?



## Cedric (14 Octobre 2010)

Histoire d'éviter les multipes posts sur ce sujet voici un site qui vous permettra de s'avoir si votre iDevice est "jailbreakable" ou non de façon très rapide avec des liens vers les outils indispensables .

http://jailbreak-me.info/​


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Octobre 2010)

Pas très malin...
Lien plus que discutable, dans la mesure ou le "site" n'est pas réellement à jour et/ou fourmille d'ereeurs. SURTOUT, il revoit sur d'autres sites qui sont clairement des anarques...


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2010)

http://cydia.frenchiphone.com/hvdcgkl/images/jailbreak.htm


----------

